# how time flies



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

it's hard to believe that just three months ago i discovered that my hedgehog kiwi had given birth to four little babies! since then, only three of the babies ended up making it, the poor little albino passed away for unknown reasons. but i am happy to report that all three of the babies have great homes, and a little twist of a story too! my original hedgehog now lives with a good friend of mine who was looking for a hedgehog, and really liked Kiwi. Kiwi's only boy went to live with another friend of mine who's daughter had wanted a hedgehog forever -- they've since gotten another too! Kiwi's biggest daughter went to live with a lady who already has a hedgehog and has been wanting another addition as well....

the smallest hedgehog of the litter, well... i fell in love with her, and so she stayed here with us!

this is jellybean! at 14 days old









and today! she's such a happy friendly little girl! 









i just wanted to give everyone who helped me out with advice and encouragement a little update (and pics!) i'm sure you'll be seeing lots more from me and jellybean in the future!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aww Jellybean is too cute!  I'm glad everything worked out and you gave us an update!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> Aww Jellybean is too cute!  I'm glad everything worked out and you gave us an update!


Ditto; couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

aw, they grow up so fast...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Jellybean is precious! So glad they are all in happy homes!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Jellybean is so cute and I love the name,perfect!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwwww, so sweet! Jellybean is so cute and I love the name too!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

sooo cute! I love that pic!


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

She is a cutie! I have a kitty named Jellybean, I think it is a perfect name!


----------

